

Developer Turned Patent Lawyer's Rundown of the New Patent Reform Law - IanMikutel
http://www.wac6.com/wac6/2011/09/patent-reform-signed-into-law-today.html

======
wacsix
That's a much better title for the post! And the developer-turned-patent-
lawyer is Mason Boswell.

